# KSTP story on Vikes



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://kstp.dayport.com/viewer/viewerpa ... ID=163741/


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just more fuel for the fire. I sure hope there is some housecleaning after the seasons over. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is that what makes good reporting?

Digging in someone's garbage?

If I were a Viking,I would be boycotting KSTP also.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

If i were a player CHannel 5 would never get another interview


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, Ken.

Did you ever go to Al and Alma's when you were in the Minnetonka area? I'll bet it didn't get started until after you were gone.

Al and Alma's daughter was in my class in high school. They went to our church.

Here's another coincidence. Stephen Doyle, the attorney for Al and Alma's, went to my high school in Mound. Later, we were roommates when he was finishing school at the U of M. I met my wife through Steve. She was a legal secretary in his office.

I have not talked to him about this whole thing. So, I have no inside scoops.

Enough trivia for today.


----------

